# Unemployment Sale



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

Folks,

Linda and I both lost our jobs on Tuesday. We'd been told Monday the facility would be closing in 10 days by County action. Seems the operating board couldn't wait and dropped us the next day. We'd appreciate any offers on the list in the classifieds. I'll be adding more as I go thru the stuff.

Click to see classified add[/b] 

Thanks
Andre`


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Andre'.

Seems like that flu is going around.

Wish you guys the best.









Jeff


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear that!! I know how you guy's feel, I have been in the same position here just recently, and it don't feel too good! I sold trains for 10 months when I was unemployed and couldn't find a job here a couple of years ago, followed by more and more bad situations from 2000 on. Keep hoping for something positive but keep getting the negative!! Keep your chin up and always FALL forward!! Regal


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear that man.... Hang in there and keep moving forward!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow Andre, that's rough, both of you being ousted at the same time. Hang in there and hope for the best.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

That_ is_ rough! It happened to us 13 years ago (about 4 months before the birth of our first child) and I know how scary it can be! Try and keep a positive attitude as it will work out!


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Andre' 
I just sent you a PM. Let me know if it works out. Been there; felt that.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am sorry to hear of your lay off. I was in the same boat in november. I will think of you two during vespers. to night and every night.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Andre 

Real sorry to here you've both lost your jobs. 
The wife and I are living the same nightmare. 

Hang in there as it's not the end of the world. 

Randy


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow Andre sorry to here that. Wish you both the best in finding something to keep ya going. As said it's not the end and it could be worse. Hang in there tomorrow is another day. Later RJD


----------



## DougArcher (Jan 2, 2008)

converted your post to a link...



classified add


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Doug...and thanks to all who have posted and contacted me via email. Wife is heartened by the support! 

Andre`


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, that sucks. I hope everything works out.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Whew. That's rough.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, Andre'. I understand how you probably feel. The University cut back due to low enrollment this semester and now I am "fully retired."

Keep the faith and try to maintain a positive attitude. 

JimC.


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

Andre', sorry to hear about yout situation. Being retired I may be luckier than most here but my son had to take pay cut at LSU tho kept his position while many didn't. A dark moment for you now but the sun will shine again. 

And good luck in selling your collection although you might want to contact Watts as he buys collections especially LGB and would give you a fair price or offer at auction. 

Dale


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Any prospects of getting unemployment? Temp work? Part time job? 

I've known a number of people who went from making a lot to making a lot less; most of them had rough periods of adjustment. Took them a while for the notion of the money for all the extras simply wasn't there anymore.


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Andre -I am so sorry to hear this.... I do hope you and your wife find employment soon. In the meanwhile look on this as time to help and grow each other -because you both will need each other. 

GOD love you and keep you. 

regards 

ralph


----------

